# Anything similar to a Wal mki 4 string bass?



## IbanezJ2GA (Sep 7, 2011)

Im looking for a 4 string bass and was liking the tone of the Wal mki basses but they are way too much money. Anyone ever play one that can guide me to something similar for under $2k


----------



## CrazyBass (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes There is something similar

a 5 string Wal


----------



## Necris (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never played a Wal bass however after doing a bit of research it appears that wal make their own electronics, pickups included, so it's likely their instruments have a tone unique to them. For under 2k if you're willing to go used you can get some absolutely stunning instruments.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 8, 2011)

Wal's are very unique, just as Necris mentioned. The electronics, hardware, and designs were all unique to them. They always seemed overpriced for such an instrument limited in customization and when they stopped making instruments the prices hit the roof. The last one I saw sell on eBay about five years ago went for over $4k. I have seen Wal pickups and preamps go for sale, they're very pricey as well, but not too bad considering their uniqueness. 

For ~$2k you have a TON of options, both used and new, for some pretty awesome basses. If you're looking for a high quality, bolt-on bass with two humbuckers and an active circuit look no further than the EBMM StingRay HH.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyBass said:


> Yes There is something similar
> 
> a 5 string Wal


lol 



Necris said:


> I've never played a Wal bass however after doing a bit of research it appears that wal make their own electronics, pickups included, so it's likely their instruments have a tone unique to them. For under 2k if you're willing to go used you can get some absolutely stunning instruments.


Right now i have a $300 ibanez bass so anything is an improvement. What bass would you get for 2k?



MaxOfMetal said:


> Wal's are very unique, just as Necris mentioned. The electronics, hardware, and designs were all unique to them. They always seemed overpriced for such an instrument limited in customization and when they stopped making instruments the prices hit the roof. The last one I saw sell on eBay about five years ago went for over $4k. I have seen Wal pickups and preamps go for sale, they're very pricey as well, but not too bad considering their uniqueness.
> 
> For ~$2k you have a TON of options, both used and new, for some pretty awesome basses. If you're looking for a high quality, bolt-on bass with two humbuckers and an active circuit look no further than the EBMM StingRay HH.


Ill strongly look at that bass guitar and check it out at the store if they have one. I was looking at their site and saw a few more basses there, so ill be checking them out for sure, thanks.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2011)

The funny part was you couldn't give Wals away in the early 90s. Then Geddy and Justin Chancellor came about.

Same thing is happening with Marshall VBA400s now that Chris Wolstenholme is melting faces.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA (Sep 8, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> The funny part was you couldn't give Wals away in the early 90s. Then Geddy and Justin Chancellor came about.
> 
> Same thing is happening with Marshall VBA400s now that Chris Wolstenholme is melting faces.



Justin from tool is the main reason im even interested in the bass, to tell you the truth, the basses look like shit to me but its not always about that. Im sure you could give him any bass and he would make it sound amazing.


----------

